# lats....



## Rella (Oct 30, 2012)

What  exercises I can do for my lats besides of chin-ups and bent-over dumbell rows because i'm doing these and my lats are still lagging...


----------



## LuKiFeR (Oct 30, 2012)

Lat pull-downs....close grip and wide grips. I looooove these and get great workouts doin them.
also....another great one..is Lat pull-overs. a little hard to explain but google it.
great for lats and chest. just be sure to squeeze when coming up.


----------



## slide (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you tried rack chins? DC has talked about guys building a "cobra" back with this as a staple. Look into it...

-s


----------



## tri-terror (Oct 31, 2012)

If you want to work your lats you have to do chins and pulldowns with a medium or close grip not wide.  The narrower the grip the more stretch in your lats you get and greater activation.  Also neutral grip or palms facing is also better.
Best way to do chins is shoulder width, neutral grip and arch your back so your chest is high.  Personally I'm not a fan of cable pulldowns, but I love the shit out of two machines: the old nautilus pulldown where you sit facing away from the weight stack.  It has a neutral hand position and is a medium width grip and the stack goes to 350.  The hammer strength pulldown the dorian made famous is also very nice.

Thickness wise db rows should do the trick if done correctly.  Try doing them two hands at a time, there is a pic in Arnolds BB encylopedia of him doing these.  Stretch at the bottom and pull your elbows back and feel your shoulder blades come together.  BB rows(I like yates rows where you are a little more upright) are good cause you can use more weight.


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Oct 31, 2012)

You also need to make sure that you are using a full range of motion. I can't believe the number of guys that do 1/2 or 3/4 reps and then complain about pullups and chins not building their lats. Another great lat builder are cable pullovers:

Cable Pullover and Free standing cable pulldown - YouTube


----------



## tonys12 (Oct 31, 2012)

Rella said:


> What  exercises I can do for my lats besides of chin-ups and bent-over dumbell rows because i'm doing these and my lats are still lagging...



If they are really lagging, place them first in the week as well.


----------



## tri-terror (Oct 31, 2012)

tonys12 said:


> If they are really lagging, place them first in the week as well.



Yeah and then train them again on Friday


----------



## thebrick (Oct 31, 2012)

I love close grip pull-downs... really feel those in my lats. I have also been doing DC's seated cable rows where you really lean forward into the cable and while keeping the tension on throughout the movement, pull to just past the knees and then back out. 15-20 reps. Those fry my lats/back.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 31, 2012)

slide said:


> Have you tried rack chins? DC has talked about guys building a "cobra" back with this as a staple. Look into it...
> 
> -s



This works great for sure!


----------



## matt17 (Nov 1, 2012)

3 sets wide grip pullups
3 sets deads
3 sets bent over rows
3 sets lat pulldowns
 these have helped me the most i feel with lat width


----------



## Smalltowniron (Nov 2, 2012)

Bent Over Rows
DB Rows
Wide Neutral Grip Pull Downs
Dead lifts
Pull Overs


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 2, 2012)

slide said:


> Have you tried rack chins? DC has talked about guys building a "cobra" back with this as a staple. Look into it...
> 
> -s



Definitely will lokk into it further. I really dont know what you mean by rack chins though.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 3, 2012)

ALIN said:


> Definitely will lokk into it further. I really dont know what you mean by rack chins though.



I believe what he is talking about is similar to reverse bench. The difference is the bar is set higher , feet outstretched on a bench, and weight on you lap for increased resistance.


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 3, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> I believe what he is talking about is similar to reverse bench. The difference is the bar is set higher , feet outstretched on a bench, and weight on you lap for increased resistance.



Yes that's pretty much it.  I don't see how it works that well though?  Seems to work the upper back more than lats for me.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 3, 2012)

tri-terror said:


> Yes that's pretty much it.  I don't see how it works that well though?  Seems to work the upper back more than lats for me.



Tried them a few times. Perfer weighted chins though. More natural for me.


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 4, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> I believe what he is talking about is similar to reverse bench. The difference is the bar is set higher , feet outstretched on a bench, and weight on you lap for increased resistance.



Might have to give them a try.


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 18, 2012)

Most of the time when someone tells me lats are not responding to bent rows it's not the excercise it's the form . Making some adjustments possibly might help. My fav back move. T


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 19, 2012)

tri-terror said:


> Yes that's pretty much it.  I don't see how it works that well though?  Seems to work the upper back more than lats for me.



The stretch at the bottom is just insane! Could be a number of reasons why it seems so intense, like the angle of the pull, the placement of the load.... but they work great.  

Here is video of Jason Wojo doing them: 
    

Jason Wojo Rack Chins - YouTube


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Dec 14, 2012)

I never got anything from db rows, ever. Then, one day, I asked a personal trainer who I had recently made friends with to show me how he does them. For the first time I felt them in lats and got a lat pump. Then they started to grow a little. Lol. It was not the exercise at all. It was me. That seems to always be the case for me.


----------



## b12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Heavy T-bar rows, seated cable rows. Back is like legs. Takes a lot of pain to make it grow.


----------

